# Header Installation Questions



## WolfSpec (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey everybody. I'm getting my new exhaust header this tuesday and looking to install it in the same day. I was looking at the FSM for instrustions and it answered a lot of questions but raised some others.

1. I can reuse the factory O2 sensors, right?
2. Do I need to lubricate the threads of the O2 sensors if I reuse the stock ones?
3. Do I need any special wrenches to remove the sensors?
4. Last, does anyone know of a "how to" that might explain all of this and the removal/installation? One like the Butterfly Valve screws writeup on B15sentra.net by JoelAZ. 
Butterfly screw how to: - B15sentra.net - Nissan Sentra Forum


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

WolfSpec said:


> Hey everybody. I'm getting my new exhaust header this tuesday and looking to install it in the same day. I was looking at the FSM for instrustions and it answered a lot of questions but raised some others.
> 
> 1. I can reuse the factory O2 sensors, right?
> 2. Do I need to lubricate the threads of the O2 sensors if I reuse the stock ones?
> ...


1. you can reuse the factory o2 sensors
2. Put anti-seize on the threads
3. You could use an o2 sensor socket but it's not needed. Just unplug sensor and loosen.
4. http://myspecv.com/f/t7750.html
http://myspecv.com/f/t149120.html


A header removal/install isnt that hard. Remove accessory belt, remove alternator, remove heat shields from OEM manifold, remove OEM manifold. Install is the reversal using the aftermarket cat-less header. 


EDIT: I saw that you have an '05. You may want to spray some PB blaster on the header bolts prior to trying to loosen them.


----------



## spamman (Dec 11, 2005)

I am assuming both of you have by now completed the install?

How long did it take? and. How do you like it? Sound, performance, etc.

I just got an 06 SER Spec V and was pondering doing this mod.

Thanks: E3


----------



## WolfSpec (Dec 2, 2008)

spamman said:


> I am assuming both of you have by now completed the install?
> 
> How long did it take? and. How do you like it? Sound, performance, etc.
> 
> ...


Be prepared to set aside a full day if anything goes wrong and you haven't done this before. Mine took a couple of hours because I bent one of the spring bolts connecting the header to the exhaust. Just make sure you use a lot of PB blaster on those bolts. Otherwise it wasn't too hard, hardest part was driving it back to my house in the freezing rain.

Sound and performance wise I'm pleased, I would put an exhaust on too. I haven't put one on mine for money reasons right now. The precat failure problem alone should scare you into buying a header though. The header was one of the first things I did to my SpecV. Also the nasty butterfly valve screw fix. 

Since you just got your car read this: http://www.nissanforums.com/qr25-2-5l-engine/84067-general-info-quick-reference-guide-modifications.html

And for instructions, read this: Header Install
I think you have to join myspecv.com before you can read that post.

Good luck and happy modding!


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

IF you get a SS header either clean it off before start up or wear latex gloves so that you dont leave fingerprints and such all over it. The fingerprints WILL burn themselves to be a permanent reminder on a SS header. 

Also, know that a SS header will change color. That's ok. 

Header w/ a stock exhaust sounds nowhere near as close to coupled with an aftermarket exhaust (much much better)


----------



## spiderblak (Nov 8, 2004)

WolfSpec said:


> And for instructions, read this: Header Install
> I think you have to join myspecv.com before you can read that post.
> 
> Good luck and happy modding!


I can't access the link above!! 
I also wanted to change my headers since my engine was burning oil. My dad's friend is helping me rebuild it and I wanted to install the SS Nismo headers w/ pre-cat($$$) + engine costs....
I just don't wana give up on my SE-R,

And guess what, I went through two stock catalytic converters and finally my engine gave up at 93K....

Thanks...if everything goes well, I'll post pics...

-2004 Sentra SE-R,


----------



## WolfSpec (Dec 2, 2008)

spiderblak said:


> I can't access the link above!!
> I also wanted to change my headers since my engine was burning oil. My dad's friend is helping me rebuild it and I wanted to install the SS Nismo headers w/ pre-cat($$$) + engine costs....
> I just don't wana give up on my SE-R,
> 
> ...


Two things:

1. Did you join myspecv.com before trying to use that link? It will not let you access it before registering and signing on.
2. The S-Tune Nismo headers with the Pre-Cat are not that much better than the stock ones in terms of pre-cat failure. From what I've read, people don't trust it and IIRC, someone on one of the threads had a failure with the Nismo pre-cat. If you don't mind me asking, what is the reason you want the one with the pre-cat?


----------



## spiderblak (Nov 8, 2004)

That sucks, I thought at least nismo would be better in terms of pre-cat failure...
The main reason i want pre-cat is to keep it street legal and pass inspections in NJ...If I go catless I'm sure with the sound i'll get a ticket and will def not pass inspection...

I even asked around for the AEBS headers but they don't make'em anymore for this generation...you know it sucks to be one of the 10-20% of engines that failed in the Sentra/Altima series...

After original and used stock pre-cat failure..I'm thinking if perfomance headers would let me run my car till death it's worth it...

What do you think? and What is IIRC? lol 

Thanks


----------



## WolfSpec (Dec 2, 2008)

spiderblak said:


> That sucks, I thought at least nismo would be better in terms of pre-cat failure...
> The main reason i want pre-cat is to keep it street legal and pass inspections in NJ...If I go catless I'm sure with the sound i'll get a ticket and will def not pass inspection...
> 
> I even asked around for the AEBS headers but they don't make'em anymore for this generation...you know it sucks to be one of the 10-20% of engines that failed in the Sentra/Altima series...
> ...


IIRC=If I recall correctly

Well, you wouldn't be running catless as long as you get a header that doesn't require you to get rid of the main catalytic converter. For example, I installed the OBX Performance header. It just replaces the header (the piece between the engine block and the beginning of the exhaust pipe) and no other piping. Therefore, I still have the main cat. 

Now, my plan is to put the original header back on if my car doesn't pass inspection, just for the inspection. I know it sounds like a pain to swap out headers, but it would only be once a year and worth it to not have your engine die while still passing emissions. And again, this is only if it doesn't pass emissions at first.

My exhaust isn't loud at all (louder yes, but not loud), def not ticket worthy, even under hard acceleration. The main cat blocks most of the noise. And with the o2 sensor spacer for the 2nd o2 sensor, I have not had a CEL come on during the 1-2 months since the install. In my opinion, the main cat does most of the work, so get rid of the precat all together.

If you absolutely have to have a header with a pre-cat, just don't drive the car hard AT ALL. From what I've read, the pre-cat failure happens more in 2.5L Sentra than the 2.5L Altima. The theory is SER drivers drive harder than 2.5L Altima drivers which makes sense. All I know is I didn't drive my car hard until I put the new header on and put loctite on the butterfly valve screws because I wanted to be careful not to ruin the engine.


----------



## spiderblak (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks man, that makes a lot of sense...now I feel a lill bit better...You're right maybe I should consider cat-less...because it's hard not to drive hard...

are you getting these??
OBX Stainless Steel Header: 02-05 Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec-V - Sparktec Motorsports


----------



## WolfSpec (Dec 2, 2008)

spiderblak said:


> Thanks man, that makes a lot of sense...now I feel a lill bit better...You're right maybe I should consider cat-less...because it's hard not to drive hard...
> 
> are you getting these??
> OBX Stainless Steel Header: 02-05 Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec-V - Sparktec Motorsports


I got the one-piece OBX header. The one piece just gets rid of the Pre-Cat which is on the stock header in the engine bay. Two piece header systems get rid of the Pre-Cat and the Main cat. converter which is midway under the car. If you get a two piece like AEBS or the 2-piece OBX, it will come with a mid-pipe which replaces the stock midpipe that has the cat on it. In that case, you will be too loud and won't pass emissions etc. etc. If you want to swap it out for inspections, a two piece will suck up a lot of time.

Just go with a 4-1 or 4-2-1 shorty ONE-PIECE header and save the headaches. sorry for the caps but I want to make sure your understanding me.


----------



## Finnish_EK_Racer (Jan 11, 2010)

that OBX buy wasn't quite the smartest idea. How has it stood up to wear?


----------



## WolfSpec (Dec 2, 2008)

The OBX was fine for me. It didn't really have any wear probelms, other than the coloration that you get on any headers. I ended up taking it off when I traded the Sentra in for my new car.


----------



## Finnish_EK_Racer (Jan 11, 2010)

ah good point. I bought an OBX exaust for my EX civic and then i blew the clutch.....so i've not used it with the exaust but i researched the company and haven't found any websites that are OBX. i think it's just an ebay ripoff company.


----------



## WolfSpec (Dec 2, 2008)

Finnish_EK_Racer said:


> ah good point. I bought an OBX exaust for my EX civic and then i blew the clutch.....so i've not used it with the exaust but i researched the company and haven't found any websites that are OBX. i think it's just an ebay ripoff company.


I would never say that OBX is the same quality as Stillen or Nismo. But, they do exist. I don't know how intensive your search was, but I found their website in two seconds with google. In fact, if you type OBX racing in, they are the first site that comes up. Again the quality may not be top level, but I don't understand how the exhaust made your clutch blow. Hard driving is what blows a clutch, not exhaust systems (correct me if I'm wrong). 

To call OBX a ripoff company, is kind of low when you don't take the time to do an easy search, and the problem you had was unrelated to the exhaust system. I know I probably sound like an A-hole now, and its not my mission to defend OBX, but don't hurt a company's rep with unfounded accusations.

Home - OBX Racing Sports
That's the OBX Racing link. Same company that made my header, and same logo that was on my header.


----------



## Finnish_EK_Racer (Jan 11, 2010)

ok i'll give you that.....i never really did that intensive of a search. I kinda thought about getting a different higher quality exaust so i just didnt know how to address buying that kind of quality product. 

and yes, i drove that stage 1 excedy organic clutch into the ground over the summer. 

so it shouldnt be the exaust at all.


----------

